# Error en Macro...



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

Hola,
Hojala me puedan ayudar...
Soy novato en programar con VBA en Excel, de hecho lo hago la mayoría de las veces grabando macros y luego las edito de acuerdo a lo que necesito. 
Hice una macro para hacer una Pivot Table, la macro funciona muy bien cuando estoy trabajando con alrededor de 300 filas y 30 columnas de información. El error aparece cuando pongo mas filas (dejo las mismas columnas incluyendo sus nombres).
El error que me arroja es el siguiente: 
"Run Time Error '1004':
Unable to set the Orientation property of the PivotField class."
Y el codigo donde tengo el error es el siguiente:
    ActiveSheet.PivotTables("PivotTable1").PivotFields("hrs_actual").Orientation = _
        xlDataField
La macro la tengo en un workbook que solo tiene esta macro y la información para crear la Pivot Table la copio de otro archivo y la pego en el que tiene la macro, entonce corro la macro y si son pocas filas la ejecuta muy bien pero cuando meto mas es cuando me arroja el error. Hice la prueba con un archivo de 300 fila por 30 columnas mas o menos y no hubo problema, despues corrí la misma macro con 1800 filas y 30 columnas mas o menos y fué cuando me dió el error.
Disculpa por ser tan redundante, espero que me haya explicado bien sino te molestaré nuevamente (digo si no te importa).

Gracias y recibe un cordial saludo desde Queretaro, Mex. !!!

Me pueden ayudar???


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Feb 26, 2002)

El problema pueden ser la cantidad de datos "únicos" que maneja la tabla.  30 x 1800 es un montón de datos.  Encontré esto en la ayuda de Excel.

Número máximo de elementos en una tabla dinámica	8.000
Número máximo de páginas en una tabla dinámica	8.000

Si se supera este límite, la tabla dinámica no permite añadir más campos, lo que puede causar el problema.


----------

